# We have a BIG trade brewing with you guys!!!



## ChiGuy_82 (May 31, 2004)

Tim Mcgraw, Daily Herald 



> The Bulls and the Boston Celtics have discussed a trade that would send three-time all-star Paul Pierce to the Bulls for Tyson Chandler, the No. 3 pick in Thursday's NBA draft and another player to even out salaries, according to a source close to the Bulls.




This Paul Pierce trade seems to have some legs guys!! let me know what you guys think


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

I was intrigued with Tyson Chandler and his potential a couple of years ago and I would definitely have made this trade if Chicago had #1 or #2 pick. Although I like Ben Gordon I think the Celtics should keep Pierce.

I may be wrong about Pierce but every time I watch him play against Kobe or T-Mac he looks like the better player to me in head to head competition. When I watch ESPN highlights I think Kobe and T-Mac are better. They often do things that Paul cannot do. Paul also seems to never hit the BIG shot at the end of a game whereas Kobe does it regularly. 

However, Paul doesn't get the credit he deserves in my opinion. If he were ever paired the Duncan or Garnett ( or another low post player who can pass ) he would be unbelievable. One on one the other 2 are better but when Paul is wide open and set for a shot (which rarely if ever happens in Boston) he is unstoppable and in such a situation his 3-point shooting would make him incredibly dangerous. His finish on drives and ability to get to the line are almost as good as the other superstars.

The big question with Paul is leadership. What really happened at the Olympics? Why does he fade at times and look so dominant at other times? Can he be more consistent or will he always tease us with flashes of superstardom?

To trade him for Chandler and Gordon seems to me to be too little. A fairer trade would have been a Pierce for Clipper's #2 and Maggette which can't happen now.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BS until I see it.

There've been lot's of rumors but only some are true.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamIam</b>!
> 
> A fairer trade would have been a Pierce for Clipper's #2 and Maggette which can't happen now.


Clippers #4 and Maggette for Paul Pierce? :laugh: That would be the worst trade in the history of the Clippers. Maggette is almost at Pierce's level, plus you could trade down for Jefferson/Biendris. Pierce's trade value is at an all time low right now.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> BS until I see it.
> 
> There've been lot's of rumors but only some are true.








I agree...Especially since itz from a Chicago source, itz liek here in NY they always hype things up...But basically even though Pierce is @ an all time low trade value, etc. Ihave confidence he will come back and trading him and Walker in 2 consecutive years may signal the end of my semi-support for Danny Ainge, especially if itz just for Chandler and the #3.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

All Tyson Chandler needs is some damn good coaching to help him reach his potential. Before his back injury the man was a rebounding machine, putting up close to 13 per game for a month. If he can develop a hook shot, he will score 17-20 ppg.

On the other hand, Paul Pierce is a legit top 15 talent that plays defense. 

The Celts need to draft a stud, and should they get one, will reap the benefits of this trade down the line.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I would REALLY HOPE no one is so dumb to trade Peirce for a young guy who's carreer is probably over because of injury and an unproven undersized rookie. I don't beleive anything coming from the Bulls though.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

This trade better not happen :upset:


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

Is Pierce's trade value really at an all time low? According to who? In fantasy basketball maybe....

Would you trade Paul Pierce for Francis and Mobley and Cato? I wouldn't.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The latest word I've seen is that we give up 15 and 25 as well, but we get Crawford, Hinrich, and Pippen in addition to Chandler and the three.

Interesting, but I don't want Crawford here.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> The latest word I've seen is that we give up 15 and 25 as well, but we get Crawford, Hinrich, and Pippen in addition to Chandler and the three.
> 
> Interesting, but I don't want Crawford here.


and where did you see this at?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> 
> 
> and where did you see this at?


Someone on another Celtics community said WEEI was reporting that.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> The latest word I've seen is that we give up 15 and 25 as well, but we get Crawford, Hinrich, and Pippen in addition to Chandler and the three.
> 
> Interesting, but I don't want Crawford here.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If that were true, I'd do that deal six days a week and twice on Sundays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> The latest word I've seen is that we give up 15 and 25 as well, but we get Crawford, Hinrich, and Pippen in addition to Chandler and the three.
> 
> Interesting, but I don't want Crawford here.


That is pretty interesting I don't think I would do it but just for conversation sake if we did do it, who do you take at 3 and 24 and what does our lineup look like.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> 
> 
> That is pretty interesting I don't think I would do it but just for conversation sake if we did do it, who do you take at 3 and 24 and what does our lineup look like.


For Hinrich, Crawford, and Chandler!!!!!!! Are you nuts.

I dare someone to post this on the Bulls board and watch the proposed trade get demolished. It has to be a balance of the rip-off they were reporting and this rip-off in favor of the C's that EEI is reporting.

BTW, also on Bulls rumor of this someone mentioned that Indiana has become a 3rd party to the proposals


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It would have to be a sign and trade. Crawford is a RFA, right? 

C: Lafrentz
PF: Chandler
SF: Deng
SG: Davis
PG: Hinrich

C: Harrison
PF: Perkins
SF: Welsch
SG: Crawford
PG: Atkins

11: Banks
12: Jones

IL: McCarty
IL: Pippen
IL: Johnson (Arthur)


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> It would have to be a sign and trade. Crawford is a RFA, right?
> 
> C: Lafrentz
> ...


where's crawford?


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> It would have to be a sign and trade. Crawford is a RFA, right?
> 
> C: Lafrentz
> ...


Well I would hope if we are making this trade it would be for Iggy and not Deng.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I've heard that it was Hinrich, Chandler, #3 for Pierce and the 24th pick.


I've also heard that Danny's been trying to move up, but no one wants the 24th and 25th pick.


I hope Danny doesn't take Gordon with the 3rd pick.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> For Hinrich, Crawford, and Chandler!!!!!!! Are you nuts.
> ...


I had the Indiana thought myself because I hate Jamal Crawford. My hopes were that Bird would help Ainge out and flip Al Harrington our way if he got Crawford. That'd be a rather nice deal if I do say so myself.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I dont want to trade with the bulls. They dont have anything that I would like, except Hinrich but we already have Banks so...
Any deal involving Bulls means nothing but trouble!


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> I've heard that it was Hinrich, Chandler, #3 for Pierce and the 24th pick.
> 
> 
> ...


Sign me up.

Also, I would take Artest and Harrington for PP lickety split, can I have another please!


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

Boston Gets:
Chandler
Hinrich
Harrington
#3

Chicago Gets:
Pierce
#24

Indiana Gets:
Crawford

Toss around a few draft picks and players to even out salaries and thats a good deal.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> I've heard that it was Hinrich, Chandler, #3 for Pierce and the 24th pick.
> 
> That deal would never happen, even though the yahoos on the Bulls board might disagree, Hinrich, Chandler, and the number #3 is no where near enough for Pierce no way it would be different if there was a superstar at #3 like Carmelo last year but this year is a different story Hinrich, Chandler, & Iggy for Pierce is a rip off for the Celtics, now if you are talking Harrington and Artest than I am all for that: starting line up
> ...


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lochdoun</b>!
> Boston Gets:
> Chandler
> Hinrich
> ...


Works for me:yes:


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't get these trades. I really hope they don't happen.
We traded or signed half of the Cavs team last year and now we want to trade for the Bulls team? Teams that are worse then we were?

If Danny Ainge trades Paul he better be prepared to take a lot of heat from the fans if we don't win 40 plus games next year.
Then during the playoffs the Celtics better win a series other wise Ainge will be run out of town faster then he was allowed in to kill this team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lochdoun</b>!
> Boston Gets:
> Chandler
> Hinrich
> ...


Even Chicago and Indiana's janitors have the right mind to reject that deal. Keep dreaming.


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Even Chicago and Indiana's janitors have the right mind to reject that deal. Keep dreaming.


which proves how ridiculous all of this is.

There was a dude on SportsCenter who said that he talked to Ainge and Ainge said that he is set with the draft picks that he has and will not acquire #3, so you pretty much cancel out this trade, Pierce is staying.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

That dude was David Aldridge and Danny isn't going to tell him his plans.
We don't have room for 3 draft picks.
One or more of them will most likely be traded (unless we get a player we can send overseas next year)

Danny obviously has been trying to trade Pierce.


If you need truth that either
A Danny is a liar or
B David Aldridge doesn't know what he is talking about 
There is an article floating around online where Ainge says himself we have no room for 3 draft picks. Now either David Aldridge doesn't know what he is talking about of Danny lied right to his face.
Which one do you believe? The one with the agenda or the guy with no stake in his alleged talk with Danny Ainge?


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lochdoun</b>!
> Boston Gets:
> Chandler
> Hinrich
> ...


NOT A CHANCE!
PP is a stud but as Pat said, there has to be some balance. Chicago fan would rather slam their nuts in a drawer before agreeing to this trade.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/5279525/


> WALTHAM, Mass. -
> 
> Boston Celtics head of basketball operations Danny Ainge shot down a report, published in Chicago, that he had struck a deal to send Paul Pierce to the Chicago Bulls for Tyson Chandler, the No. 3 overall pick and change.
> 
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

"I'll never make a phone call in that regard" 

Remember that quote?


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> "I'll never make a phone call in that regard"
> 
> Remember that quote?


:laugh: 

We remember, we remember! The sad part is, it shouldnt even be funny! With ainge at helm anything can happen! And that is not funny, it is SCARY!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> "I'll never make a phone call in that regard"
> 
> Remember that quote?








Yes and if this mofo lies to us again thatz it...Trading Pierce is a mistake in the situation our team iz in rite now...I will love my Celtics now matter what, but Danny will be on my you know what list FOREVER.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Danny Ainge will be burned at the stake if he does this. Celts fans nation wide will riot.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Hinrich makes things much more interesting but I can't imagine the Bulls dealing him and who's so great at #3 anyway....last I heard we wanted Shaun Livingston there, earlier I had heard Ben Gordon, so tell me why we'd want these 2 if we had just aquired Hinrich and already have Chucky and Banks? It makes NO sense. 
If we traded Peirce & the #24 for the #3, Hinrich and Chandler (who may never play another season due to his back so this is STUPID)....we'd have to somehow get Harrington too from Indiana. If we did that who the heck would the Bulls have left on their team and how the heck would we manage our WAY WAY overfilled roster? It's stupid....if Danny wants to trade Ricky or Walter or Jumaine to make room on our roster go ahead but if he's gonna trade Pierce he Better DAMN get what he's worth and if he's gonna trade Jiri he HAD BETTER NOT DO IT JUST TO MOVE UP 5 PICKS IN THIS PARITY DRAFT.


----------

